# Random Cuteness Pics OVERLOAD!!)



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Last Saturday we went to our friend's DOGGY DAYCARE/DOGWASH to attend their first ADOPTION DRIVE, we almost came home with a female pup but the foster mommy had a changed of heart and decided to keep the cutie pup before we even got to express our desire to adopt her. But its all good!!! Its probably not the right time to add another member to our family. =)

So instead of adopting, we just decided to give the boys a bath...







here's my still wet puppies after their wonderful dogwash experience.. LOL!

They really had to make sure "they" were both bathed...









Rocky (Rottie) and Turbo (mutt like my boys!) our friend's boys..









The brothers..


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Cain..









Abel...









Rocky, Cain & Abel..









Rocky doing his rounds..


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

awww Mudra too cute!!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

At home chilling..


















My boys... (My hunny, Cain & Abel)









I'm taller... yeeehhhaaaaaa...


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

more sweetness...



















One of my favorite pics..









Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome pics as always Mudra,the last is my favourite too,thats puppy love for real.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Mr Pooch!!!  if I can be half as cute in the pictures as your darling little girl, I'll be more than honored..


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Very cute pictures...I can't get over how big there are now. Have you ever checked to see how tall they are?...they look bigger than Eddie.

They are such sweeties!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Mudra


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Very cute pictures...I can't get over how big there are now. Have you ever checked to see how tall they are?...they look bigger than Eddie.
> 
> They are such sweeties!


Thanks MDAWN!!! No, I haven't measuer them up lately.. But the last time we went to the vet, they were just a touch over 75lbs.. Which was an improvement, they both lost 15 lbs. So they are no longer chunky.. LOL! 



MegaMuttMom said:


> Beautiful pictures Mudra


thanks MMM..


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Great pics Mudra. Those boys have really grown up to quite the handsome pair.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Great pics Mudra! That last one IS beautiful!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

In #13 look at Cain's face. They love you so much!!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Great pics! they are adorable! i love that last one.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Great pics Mudra. Those boys have really grown up to quite the handsome pair.


Thank you RENO!!! =)



MyCharlie said:


> Great pics Mudra! That last one IS beautiful!


Rephrase it.. say.. in the last picture I AM BEAUTIFUL..  Thanks!



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> In #13 look at Cain's face. They love you so much!!


I'm glad its not a one sided love affair.. my love is being returned!!!



Puppy_love_122 said:


> Great pics! they are adorable! i love that last one.


Thank you!!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

fantastic photos mudra. i just love cain and abel. big and sweet and goodlooking!!!


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

awwww i heart cain and abel!!!

i especially love the kissy face pics!!! so stinkin cute!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG MUDRA! YOU ARE SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL! You should grace the covers of cosmo! You should walk the runways of Paris!



Oh yea, Cain and Abel are cute too..


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

jcd said:


> fantastic photos mudra. i just love cain and abel. big and sweet and goodlooking!!!


Thanks JCD!!!! =)



jbray01 said:


> awwww i heart cain and abel!!!
> 
> i especially love the kissy face pics!!! so stinkin cute!!!


What can I say? I love kissing my boys! Those snout are too cute to say NO!



digits mama said:


> OMG MUDRA! YOU ARE SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL! You should grace the covers of cosmo! You should walk the runways of Paris!
> 
> Oh yea, Cain and Abel are cute too..


 you know, you dont have to be so obvious, now they can tell I MADE you say that...


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

digits mama said:


> OMG MUDRA! YOU ARE SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL! You should grace the covers of cosmo! You should walk the runways of Paris!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea, Cain and Abel are cute too..


 V took the words right outta my mouth!!! Like she knew what I was supposed to say or something!!!! 


Great pics, Mudra--the boys look like they had a great time!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks SDO..  You and Vonnie are making me blush  I'm not pretty.. IM GORGEOUS!!! Just kidding..


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

Wonderful pics! Those two dogs are so gorgeous, Mudra... They remind me of a dog that we almost took into foster care one time. He got adopted out at the last minute, which was great.

Great pics!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Eyssa said:


> Wonderful pics! Those two dogs are so gorgeous, Mudra... They remind me of a dog that we almost took into foster care one time. He got adopted out at the last minute, which was great.
> 
> Great pics!


Thanks!!!  They almost always resemble mutts that are part shepherd.. we almost adopted another mutt who looked just like them!


----------



## SoCal K9 Momma (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohhh! Those photos of you with your boys are awesome! So sweet!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pictures!! Man, they look more spoiled than my dogs.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

SoCal K9 Momma said:


> Ohhh! Those photos of you with your boys are awesome! So sweet!


Thanks!!!



LeRoymydog said:


> Great pictures!! Man, they look more spoiled than my dogs.



Thanks!!!


----------

